# Stance Width Preference



## alexnaseth (Jan 7, 2015)

I know that people will always say to do whatever is comfortable, but please reply with your PREFERENCE not "whatever is comfortable". If you guys also have the chance to measure the distance from your heel to your waist and or back of your knee that would really help out as people who are 6ft tall can have longer legs than others who are 6ft tall. Lets post with the format 
(Primary type of riding/ Stance width/ height to waist/ height to knees).


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea let me go out and measure all that shit for you. BRB...............





Turn your brain off and ride man.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Freeride
55cm stance/ 172cm tall / 83cm inseam
22" stance / 5'8 tall / 33" inseam
+24/+9 and uhm... sort of 9/-15


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mine is around 21 in. +-15 duck.
I am 5'7 and 30in inseam.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm 6'0" and my stance width is around 22.5. i think i measured it right, from the centers of my bindings.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

6'1
stance width 24.5"
all mountain rider- i like to slash pow, rip glades, bomb groomers, send drops and ride park for the M/L jump line


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

5'6 - 23 inch stance. +15/-15


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh alright I'll stop being a grouch and play along. 6'5" and 25 inch center-to-center stance. Mostly freeriding with a few small jumps. I will say that I started at 22.5 inches and slowly widened from there, with now being maxed out on my 166 board.

I maintain that you won't get many folks to actually get those other detailed measurements for you though.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

alexnaseth said:


> (height to waist/ height to knees).


:includeme:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

5'11"
23.25" 
+18 -9
All Mountain

I thought width didnt matter too much, but i rode half a day on ~22.5" and was miserable. So when in doubt, go a bit wider.


----------



## jten9 (Oct 29, 2014)

~5' 7"
29" inseam
21-22" width
+18 -12 or +15 -15 duck stance
All mountain, learning park

Still experimenting with all my stance settings... I'm a bit of a noob boarding (looong time skier).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> +24/+9 and uhm... sort of 9/-15


huh? 
So your duck stance is "rear" oriented? or is that just to practice switch?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> huh?
> So your duck stance is "rear" oriented? or is that just to practice switch?


Exactly. (But nothing set yet; next time, I'll go with 12/-12).


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i do not know my stance

i do know this thread is useless unless you just like to collect biometric info on strangers


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> i do know this thread is useless unless you just like to collect biometric info on strangers


Somehow this just reminded me of my job :facepalm3::jumping1:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

But it really IS what's most comfortable. I have no idea the exact width of my stance - I would guess around 20? I'm 4'11 and it's a little wider than shoulder width. I just played around with it until I found something that felt comfortable while also allowing me to get the most power/response out of my legs. I see people with quite narrow stances and others who go a bit wider. In my experience watching people from the lifts, it seems the more advanced riders rock a wider stance. I've gone a set of holes wider since I started and feel a lot better with it. 

Not measuring my legs for ya though.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Not measuring my legs for ya though.


party pooper


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Not measuring my legs for ya though.


Well... at least a photo then


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> party pooper



:bleh::bleh: I'll rain all over this leg measuring parade!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

5' 10"
23-3/4" width
12/-9 stance but currently +21/+6 with 23" width for now:happy:
and NO INSEAM!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

5'8" 30" inseam. 15/-15.

I'm good anywhere between 22.25"-22.75" Any more or less feel weird. 

I'm pretty OCD with "having my gear setup perfect"  So I'm spent extensive time trying many different stances. from 20-23".

I spend all of my time on twin boards and ride 75/25 regular and switch. I think my riding would be the typical all mountain freestyle. Bombing groomers, looking for natrural features, always looking for pow.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ek9max said:


> 5'8" 30" inseam. 15/-15.
> 
> I'm good anywhere between 22.25"-22.75" Any more or less feel weird.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my riding preference.
What kind of board/binding setup do you have for this?


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

5'10 / 23,62 or 60cm / +18 -15


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

trapper said:


> Yea let me go out and measure all that shit for you. BRB...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word. Me, I go reference point...just ride...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm more interested in what color socks everyone wears....

Me I wear the blue with white stripes unless its a pow day in which I break out the polka dots.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I'm more interested in what color socks everyone wears....
> 
> Me I wear the blue with white stripes unless its a pow day in which I break out the polka dots.


You guys wear socks? dammm no wonder my feet are cold..


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

SGoldwin said:


> Sounds like my riding preference.
> What kind of board/binding setup do you have for this?


Righnow I have a 153 endeavor cobain with Burton genesis EST bindings.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ek9max said:


> Righnow I have a 153 endeavor cobain with Burton genesis EST bindings.


Soon I have Lib Tech TRS HP 154. For now I'll use my old Burton cartel bindings but I am looking at the Genesis. Do you have any pro/cons to share on them?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

SGoldwin said:


> Soon I have Lib Tech TRS HP 154. For now I'll use my old Burton cartel bindings but I am looking at the Genesis. Do you have any pro/cons to share on them?


I rode a lib TRs for the majority of last year. It was my favourite board of all time until I found RCR/camrock boards. I will likely never ride a board with rocker in the middle of it ever again.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

SGoldwin said:


> Soon I have Lib Tech TRS HP 154. For now I'll use my old Burton cartel bindings but I am looking at the Genesis. Do you have any pro/cons to share on them?


Honestly I think the genesis and cartels are very similiar in ride. Not sure you will really notice much of a difference besides a little extra comfort. I have 2013 cartels and 2015 genesis and they ride almost the same.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Righnow I have a 153 endeavor cobain with Burton genesis EST bindings.


Never knew Endeavor made boards with the channel...Cobain board looks sick.

Back on topic:

5'7", 30" inseam, 21"-22" stance width, +18/-13


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry for the sidestep.

5'6". Stance: 22-23". +15/-15.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

5'7", 30" inseam, 21.25" centre to centre stance width


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

SoCalSoul said:


> Never knew Endeavor made boards with the channel...Cobain board looks sick.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> 5'7", 30" inseam, 21"-22" stance width, +18/-13


Ya. First one! Apparently Endeavor was the first to make the jump. The rumour I heard was that Capita is going next.

Gensis bindings themselves are good. But I LOVE the channel system. Allows me to get my boot perfectly centre.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

5.8 21 stance width (still experimenting, might go a bit wider) +12/-12 stance.

Interesting, I just stepped in my bindings to see how it feels (still experimenting) and since I wasn't in my boots there was a little space between binding frame and my feet. When I tried to sit down I noticed how my feet hit outer frames of my bindings, I guess I should change my angles


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

y=6.16+0.29x; R=0.86 
(based on the numbers in cm)

jajaja... doesn't help anyone, calm down :laugh: but numbers are fun :hairy:

(the regression model just says that the stance (x) increases ~1/3 the cm as body size  increases a cm; based on the small N=15 cohort of the guys n gals answering here).


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

All-mountain
22" stance, +12/-12
5'9"

I had a 21.5" stance until a couple of nights ago, and I like the 22" better. I feel like I have more stability and it just seems more natural. I'm thinking about trying 22.5" to see how it feels.


----------

